# Public School Security Monitor



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the hell a High School Security Monitor does???

*Immediate Positions Available
High School*
** Security Monitor*
Please send resume, transcripts, _*evidence of licensure*_  along with three letters of reference to:
*Office of the Superintendent*

http://jobview.monster.com/GetJob.aspx?JobID=74899933


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

the ones at my high school:

busted kids for smoking in the bathroom/behind the gym etc
patrolled the halls for skips
enforced the bell schedule
served as first on for fights etc

"evidence of licensure"??? i dont know what that could mean, unless that school utilizes armed guards(highly unlikely)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The best safety monitor the public school system ever had was Bobby Brady.
Sure, he might have been a prick, but the gum chewing stopped didn't it.
And he did sacrifice his best leisure suit to save a cat...

And lest us not forget the sage advice Mike mete out to Officer Bobby...


> We always have to have rules and laws, but we have to use them with reason and justice.


What a guy....


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

So were all on the same page of this job being for an Adult Hall Monitor?? inch:


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Hopefully that position is for a small town school with no gangbangers or else good luck taking that job on...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Seems like a nice name for Security Guard


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Actually they are getting rid of this position and giving it to flagmen..



I said slow down in the hallway....now get to class...


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

7costanza said:


> Actually they are getting rid of this position and giving it to flagmen..
> 
> 
> 
> I said slow down in the hallway....now get to class...


HA


----------

